# How Do YOU Say No To Unprofitable Jobs?



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Starting this year I am no longer going to offer any estimates on jobs I feel like may be less than $750.00
> 
> For $295 we will run out to the problem, find the problem, get the necessary material and do one hour of work on the problem. After that its $125.00 an hour for two guys. If it goes over that amount, we will get confirmation from the homeowner its okay.
> 
> Fortunately I'm blessed with enough calls on full jobs that I just can't waste time and money doing free estimates on jobs that aren't very profitable.


BamBam:
I have a $270.00 minimum charge. That gets you 3 hours of my time, drive and administrative time included, materials extra. $90.00 per hour each hour afterward. 

If you don't agree to this while I'm sitting in my Laz-E_Boy, I'm not coming out; it's a great qualifier. I prefer to bill than bid. Fortunately there seems to be a profitable niche between the jobs that are too complicated for a handyman and those too small to interest a larger general contractor.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Ill bid any size floor you want, but whether its 100 feet or 400 feet, its four hundred feet. Pricing starts at a grand.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I can confirm too that small jobs, 16 hours or less do not help me financially. I'm thinking to rise price for it to 50$/hour. But customers complain already if I say to them 200$ (5-7 hours) for an exterior door replacement. It is almost never just door, usually must do framing below door and all waterproof and trim inside.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

tipitop said:


> I can confirm too that small jobs, 16 hours or less do not help me financially. I'm thinking to rise price for it to 50$/hour. But customers complain already if I say to them 200$ (5-7 hours) for an exterior door replacement. It is almost never just door, usually must do framing below door and all waterproof and trim inside.


$50/hr YES yes and *YES*

How does, 365 for a door replacement compares to Home Cheapo and Blowes in your area? Realistically that is their alternative. :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Kowboy said:


> BamBam:
> I have a $270.00 minimum charge. That gets you 3 hours of my time, drive and administrative time included, materials extra. $90.00 per hour each hour afterward.
> 
> If you don't agree to this while I'm sitting in my Laz-E_Boy, I'm not coming out; it's a great qualifier. I prefer to bill than bid. Fortunately there seems to be a profitable niche between the jobs that are too complicated for a handyman and those too small to interest a larger general contractor.


I feel like that's the only way to do it. As I mentioned I'm lucky enough now that I get a hand full of calls a day for new potential large, profitable jobs. I personally can't justify spending two hours of my time quoting a job that may only bring $150 of gross income.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

There are a couple of ways that I deal with what looks like an unprofitable job...i.e.: PIB client, too many bidders/competitors, travel expenses, additional employee/contractor expenses, probability of high maintenance in the near future. 

If it's commercial......We simply don't bid, or, A quick message of "We are booked out for the next 6 months", or, simply a high price tag. 

Residential: Thank you, but we are overbooked at this time, or, We appreciate your interest, but we are not able to proceed with your project at your desired budget. 

Two examples: 
Commercial: a high end yacht club wanted us to replace a 3 phase panel, fix all the screwed up circuits that other had worked on, install new circuits, install extensive conduit runs, repair and relocate two 220vac outdoor heater with new wiring and conduit. They did not want to pull permits or have inspections, they had a limited time frame, they wanted a low bid price tag and no change orders. 

So, after doing a site walk and thinking about it for two weeks....I figured out a price that would totally cover my butt for all foreseeable contingencies....and then doubled that price and sent it to them with a ton of contractual obligations on their part including hold harmless agreements in the contract. Never heard back. 

Residential: A electrical engineer (first red flag) living in the expensive part of our town, a multi-million dollar house with an extensive collection of original artwork, custom windows and doors with hardwood trim, plus two new luxury Mercedes in the garage. Basically, he wanted a custom designed security system in his two story house, everything hardwired, wiring hidden under the trim, didn't want to see the devices. Plus, he wanted to buy all the equipment from on-line sources himself (2nd major red flag) to save money, didn't want alarm monitoring (3rd major red flag) and he put a cap on how much he would pay us to put the system in (I am now running out of red flags). He said in the beginning that he could install it himself (red flag again) but he just didn't have the time. His price tag for what he was willing to pay would be about $20.00 an hour for two guys x 2 days. 

I sent him an email that said: I am sorry, but we are unable to perform the project within your budgetary requirements. Thank you for considering us for your security needs.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Knowing how to tell someone to go jump in a lake while they think that you have suggested a vacation trip to the beach is a very specific leadership skill that is highly lucrative...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

No!


----------

